

The face of Leonardo (Video) - dpatru
http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/235

======
keating
As the comments on the site point out, Leonardo is just the kind of person who
would make use of mirrors to draw his own profile, so ruling them out is
inaccurate; and the arithmetic for his age in the years of those portraits is
off.

